

Stolen Ideas: Apple Didn’t Build That [INFOGRAPHIC] - TopTrix
http://mashable.com/2012/10/27/apple-stolen-ideas/
Apple is the largest and most successful technology company in the world’s history, but how did it arrive at that lofty perch? Did it create all the ideas folded into its shiny gadgets, or did it beg, borrow and steal them?
======
biscarch
Proof that execution > ideas?

------
taligent
My favourite is the iPod section where 3 of the 4 points are complete wrong.
That said much of the document is factually baseless.

But the real takeaway from this is that Mashable is willing to use content
from a spam site in order to drive traffic. Pretty disgraceful.

